# Bass Amps



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

What do you have?

Roland Cube 30 Bass - I use the Trio through that one.
Gallien Krueger MBS III combo
MarkBass Little Mark 250 into a Marshall 4x10 bass cab.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Fender Rumble 100v3. Before that, it was some sort of GK, SWR and then Trace-Elliot combo.

A close friend was selling his old Ampeg SVT head with the 8x10 cab a few years ago. We went over for dinner one night and I "casually" went to the basement to check it out. On our way home, the wife shot me down before I'd even mentioned I was interested.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hummmm....

let me think...

Acoustic 470 head with Peavey 1510cab
YBA2b combo version 1
YBA2b combo version 2
YBA2b combo version 2 modded
YVM1 Voice Master head modified
YBA1 bass master head
YBA3 Custom Special with 810
YBA3 Custom Special with 215
Dynacord Bass King
Dynacord Gigant
Univox U-1061 head and cab
Univox U-1561 head and 215
Garnet Rebel 2 bass combo
Garnet Mini Bass combo
Russel H100B Stencil (garnet) head
Raven 115 bass combo (garnet stencil)
Traynor TS25B
Block 80 Bass
Garnet BTO 400 head and BTO-L cab 
Garnet Deputy 2 head
Leslie 925 
Lifco 1000 bass head
Lifco 630 head


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mesa D-800
Fender SuperBassman
Peavey Mini-Mega
GK RB400-IV

The GK is my current crush, it is *my* sound. Cuts like a ... yeah that. Rawk.
The Mesa gets used a lot, is fatter and warmer than the GK. has an amazing DI. If I'm not using it, it travels with me as backup. I'm gassing for the D800+ with its extra features, but haven't wanted to pay up the diff yet.
The Peavey is a very real 1000 watts. Probably has the firmest full bottom end, but overall I don't love its tone and it's probably on its way out.
The Fender is amazing but I'm getting to be a wuss about dragging big iron around.

Cabs, I have a GK Neo 2x12, and the Subway 112 and 115 pair. The 115 is an INCREDIBLE great sounding cab, and 99% of the time I am using it alone. Bonus, it's a 1 hand carry at 35ish lbs.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A little 20w Ampeg BA-108 with a 125w Eminence Alpha 8a PA replacement driver. Was in there when I got it for $100. Good enough for noodling around at home.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I started with a little 35W Peavey Keyboard/Vocal amp combo, and I'm now using a GK MB115. I like it so far, but im very new to bass amplification.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Currently:

Fender frontman 15b
Fender Rumble 150
Ampeg micro cl with matching 210 cab.

I use the ampeg a lot, but I'm ideally looking to move up to something louder and tube based from traynor, but space and ease of portability are concerns right now; otherwise I wouldn't own a micro stack.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've had all manner of combos over the years, mostly small wattage ones, 200 watts or less. Yorkville, Traynor, Fender, Yamaha etc but the Yorkville 50w and 200w ones were my favourites. I always figured the bass needed double whatever the guitar player had so I generally preferred something big enough for stage monitor/backline use but with a mic or line out to the p.a.

At the moment I don't have a regular bass gig other than recording and teaching so I've deliberately scaled back to one Yorkville xm50 Bassmaster combo. It's a killer littler amp, balanced line out, simple 3 band EQ, and re-speakered with an Eminence Legend. Handles the range of the five strings easily.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

90's Fender BXR300C (combo)
'08 Markbass Jeff Berlin combo. My knees love this 40lb 'er. lol.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have an old Yamaha B50-115 that I love, but I'm lazy and usually gig with a Tech 21 DI because it's about 75 pounds lighter. The amp has actually been on loan to friend for quite a while now.

For rehearsals, I actually play through my little Yorkville AM-50 acoustic amp. (Our rehearsals aren't very loud.) It works great!


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been using my rig for the past 4 years without any issues. It's a GK MB410-II & 410MBP It replaced a Traynor YBA300 & TC810 cab.

TD


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Mesa M3 Combo
Traynor Bass mate combo (6V6)


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

Peavey Tour 450 with 2 ported reflex 15" speakers
Tecamp 20B practice amp (Don't buy one)


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't have a bass amp but I do have this: 









I also use VST bass amps with my computer.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Traynor TBM 10 on top of a Fender Rumble 40:








The TBM I bought cheap as a practice amp--and it exceeds that, but the Rumble is nicer--deeper sound, boomier if I want that, more headroom (10 watts vs 40 for one thing)--and also--lighter. The Rumble didn't cost me anything--it was a Reward/bonus from work.
And my first bass amp--a Garnet Stencil-


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have two.

1978 Polytone Mini Brute IV
2007 Yorkville Bassmaster XM200 (1x15)


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I use this one for guitar-don't play bass-where I live I cannot use any amp that is high gain


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I mostly play the bass into headphones through one of several Boss multi-effects units.

I have a Bassman head I sometimes use with a not Fender 2x12 cab, which doubles as a surprisingly good bass amp at reasonable volumes.

I had an awesome Peavey Databass that I let it go to a real bassist. 450 watts from an amp the size of an end table through a Black Widow.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I only have a little Fender Frontman 25B.
I use it at home to practice and it is more than enough.
When I play with the band, I use a Peavey Dyna Bass and some Peayvey 2x10 + 1x15 cabs.

I'm planning on getting a Mesa D800 since I tried it!!!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chito said:


> 2007 Yorkville Bassmaster XM200 (1x15)


That's what I have in my jamroom. I take a line out and run it into my 3 way PA with an 18" sub, though - just to add a little heft to bottom end. Probably not necessary but I started doing this when the rockabilly guy brought his upright. That thing required a wider bandwidth than any electric I've ever experienced. 

The amp is just fine in that environment, but I had the bassplayer bring his own rig for the outdoor gig we just did.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

SWR SM400S and an old (Traynor?) 2 x 15 cab with EV SRO15 speakers. FAT!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been invited to bass for an upcoming project. The plan is to gig once a month to supplement the band in which I play guitar. I'm gonna need a new amp. For health reasons I'll need something light - but powerful enough to stand on it's own in smallish bars. Currently I'm intrigued by the new Fender Rumble 500 combo - rated at 500 watts (350 with just the internal speakers) 2 x 10"s for a total weight of only 36.5 pounds. Only problem is that I can't find one locally to try out.

Has anyone tried any of these new Rumbles?

*edit - just looked above and saw a Rumble 40 mentioned ....... but I'll need more juice than that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> For health reasons I'll need something light - but powerful enough to stand on it's own in smallish bars.


Markbass.
There's a CMD 102 for $900 in Port Dover that'll suit your needs. Just under 40 lbs.
Mark Bass CMD102 Combo Markbass | amps, pedals | Norfolk County | Kijiji


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Markbass.
> There's a CMD 102 for $900 in Port Dover that'll suit your needs. Just under 40 lbs.
> Mark Bass CMD102 Combo Markbass | amps, pedals | Norfolk County | Kijiji


That's a nice amp at a nice price! Thanks for the headsup. I have to wait for the project to firm up before I spend that kind of money though.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I have an older SWR Redhead.
One of the early 240 watt versions.
When I heard one for the first time I realized I had finally found my amp.
Have never looked back.
For those rare occasions when I need more pound than the 2 tens can deliver I have a 210+115 Traynor extension cab that puts it over the top.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I fabricated this bass hanger out of 12 gauge steel.
I don't worry about stage-wandering singers knocking over my guitar stands with this little baby.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oops, double post.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I really like your hangers!
It is a great idea!


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

For years I used a giant Peavey head and 4x10.
It was loud,sounded great and weighed a metric ton.
Now I use this. 18 pounds, sounds great, sometimes needs an extra cab.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Peavey Tour 450 TNT 115.
Just don't ask me to pick it up. 75lbs!! And awkward.


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

The thread makes me want a bass now. Friggin GAS.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Ti-Ron said:


> I really like your hangers!
> It is a great idea!


It cost me approximately $70 to build in '14.
The Herc ends are (were) about $20/ea. at L&M.
A local fabricator charged me $20 for the steel, which seems high but he sheered it nice and square and then did the right angle bends in the brake, to my specifications of course.
I took it home and ground all the sharps round and beveled all edges and laid out my holes and drilled.
Then I used a flapper/blending disc to smooth it out and remove any mill scale before painting.
I used a $10 spray bomb from WallyWorld that was a "hammered" colour.
I've got the hairy side of some Velcro inside the vertical sides that keeps it in place almost as good as if I screwed the hanger to the cabinet.

It actually cost me $20 more than $70 because this was the 2nd one I made.
The first one was only 16 gauge plate and it didn't take the weight of the bass and bent.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> The thread makes me want a bass now. Friggin GAS.



Welcome to the Bass side !!! HNG^%$HNG^%$HNG^%$


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> I fabricated this bass hanger out of 12 gauge steel.


Love the idea !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2017)

Frenchy99 said:


> Love the idea !!!


So do I, but, my amp's too short for that. lol.
Maybe a sleeve/pocket on the side?


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

BMW-KTM said:


> I fabricated this bass hanger out of 12 gauge steel.
> I don't worry about stage-wandering singers knocking over my guitar stands with this little baby.


That's pretty smart... if it was also made adjustable for width I'd bet it'd be a good seller.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> The thread makes me want a bass now. Friggin GAS.


Get one. Start with 3/4 size and you won't regret it. 

So amps ,

Here's my current Amp
Redirect Notice

Dynabass 300t 

Got it for $1/watt. That's the price point I always search for bass amps. 

Surprisingly amazing amp. Light, loud and has a nice tone that doesn't get muffled. .


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Qm9GpPH7KzSwd4Av1

I wish I could figure how to direct link from google photos. My YBA 200 rig with the matching 210 and 115 cabs is just amazing. Not light, but not too bad either. Punchy, growly and loud. Fantasy rig for blues or rock. I highly recommend!


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Ashdown EB180-15 and an older Peavey Max 112. The EQ alone is worth it on the Ashdown but the added subharmonics are cool too. I love the Peavey though...super light, sounds great with any bass, and cuts through like a mutha.

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2017)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I wish I could figure how to direct link from google photos.


'right click' on your pic, copy then paste.
nice rig.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/Qm9GpPH7KzSwd4Av1
> 
> I wish I could figure how to direct link from google photos. My YBA 200 rig with the matching 210 and 115 cabs is just amazing. Not light, but not too bad either. Punchy, growly and loud. Fantasy rig for blues or rock. I highly recommend!




In my
Picasa viewer there's a link that says copy link. I paste that in the pic https window. Voila.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Jimmy_D said:


> That's pretty smart... if it was also made adjustable for width I'd bet it'd be a good seller.


That technology already exists.
It just needs to be adapted for guitar hangers.
They have those mic-bar-clamp thingies for micing your combo/cabinet.
I never actually saw one in a store or anything but I've seen pix and I think they have a spring inside a telescoping bar.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Cab Grabber


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> I've been invited to bass for an upcoming project. The plan is to gig once a month to supplement the band in which I play guitar. I'm gonna need a new amp. For health reasons I'll need something light - but powerful enough to stand on it's own in smallish bars. Currently I'm intrigued by the new Fender Rumble 500 combo - rated at 500 watts (350 with just the internal speakers) 2 x 10"s for a total weight of only 36.5 pounds. Only problem is that I can't find one locally to try out.
> 
> Has anyone tried any of these new Rumbles?
> 
> *edit - just looked above and saw a Rumble 40 mentioned ....... but I'll need more juice than that.


Word on talkbass.com is the Fender Rumbles are very good.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Can confirm. I played a R500 thru an ancient Peavey 4x10 at an audition, sounded fabulous. Even the 200 combo would probably do you, though better to have too much than not enough power of course. Over on talkbass, the Rumble V3 club is huge and enthusiastic. Fender has a gigantic winner with that series, even the cabs get kudos. I had the V3 4x10, and it was solid if unspectacular. I don't know why L&M around here don't stock more of the cabs from the series (and none whatsoever from the Neo series, which though more expensive are also said to be spectacular).


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I am very happy with my Fender Rumble 100V3 combo. All 3 of my basses are passive and they sound great through it. The tone voicing buttons are very usable. 

I don't use the 1/8" aux in or the headphone jacks, but I suppose some players might have a need to use them. I did test the aux in jack with my old iPod Classic, but it did not sound very good.

The amp's output is more than enough for home practices. I have used it in a trio jam (guitar, bass and drums) and it was adequate with a moderate drummer. When I bought mine, the store did not have a 200 combo in stock. If they had one in stock, I probably would have picked up the 200 instead. It is better to have more power anyway.

There are better sounding amps out there, but for the features and price, the Fender Rumbles are hard to beat.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Boogieman said:


> There are better sounding amps out there, but for the features and price, the Fender Rumbles are hard to beat.


They do a great job--of course not every amp will suit every player--but they are certainly somehting to consider if you don' have deep, deep pockets...


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree that the fender rumble series are usually some pretty good deals. I've had mine for 6 years and logged thousands of hours of use on it. It's a little worse for wear, but it keeps going strong. It's a bit on the heavy side compared to the smaller amps available these days, but it sounds great.

I remember when I bought it I took two days and ran through every amp available in the $1000 range at L&M; there were better amps and cabs, but only marginally better. I bought my rumble for $400 and it's never let me down. They get nothing but praise on talkbass.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

keto said:


> I don't know why L&M around here don't stock more of the cabs from the series (and none whatsoever from the Neo series, which though more expensive are also said to be spectacular).


In the L&M here there is one Fender bass amp - a Rumble 200c. Couple Markbass, GK and Ampeg - and then a bunch of Traynor. The owner says they never stock the 500 but will order one for me. Personally, I'd like to try one out first.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> The owner says they never stock the 500 but *will order one* for me. Personally, I'd like to try one out first.


Go for it. If you don't like it, they'll just sell it to someone else.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My amp for the last few years is a Traynor SB500H into a Traynor 2x10" and other assorted cabs. 

That being said, my band has now moved to In-Ear-Monitors, so I no longer use an amp. Aguilar Tone Hammer straight to the board.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

james on bass said:


> My amp for the last few years is a Traynor SB500H into a Traynor 2x10" and other assorted cabs.
> 
> That being said, my band has now moved to In-Ear-Monitors, so I no longer use an amp. Aguilar Tone Hammer straight to the board.


Is the Tone Hammer DI works great? Do you use the AGS circuit?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Is the Tone Hammer DI works great? Do you use the AGS circuit?


I like the Tone Hammer. As a DI it is top-notch and in the standard -mode it is very nice and warm with great tone. I previously used a SansAmp BDDI for quite a few years and while I liked the gritty tone I could get, the Aguilar is a bit warmer sounding. 
The Aguilar has a tonne of headroom - so much so that it easily red-lines our board.
What I don't like at all about the pedal is the AGS circuit. I've found that you have to use one channel or the other. When you switch between the two, the amount of boost, gain and distortion you get when clicking on the the AGS is way to much to actually use without bending down to turn the master volume way down. It would have been nice if the AGS channel was actually programmable.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

james on bass said:


> I like the Tone Hammer. As a DI it is top-notch and in the standard -mode it is very nice and warm with great tone. I previously used a SansAmp BDDI for quite a few years and while I liked the gritty tone I could get, the Aguilar is a bit warmer sounding.
> The Aguilar has a tonne of headroom - so much so that it easily red-lines our board.
> What I don't like at all about the pedal is the AGS circuit. I've found that you have to use one channel or the other. When you switch between the two, the amount of boost, gain and distortion you get when clicking on the the AGS is way to much to actually use without bending down to turn the master volume way down. It would have been nice if the AGS channel was actually programmable.


Yeah, this is exacly what I have read. The AGS seem to be the down point of the unit.
Thanks for you answer!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Yeah, this is exacly what I have read. The AGS seem to be the down point of the unit.
> Thanks for you answer!


But really, your're not going to find a really good DI for under $300; and one with a kick-ass pre-amp is even better so I'm fine with a "useless" AGS channel.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Currently using a Markbass CMD102P combo with the matching 2x10 extension cab. Recently moved to this from a Mesa M9 + Bergantino cabs just for weight considerations. Can't quite dial in the MB the way I want; would like to try a paraEQ or some other preamp with it...


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I love my home built Ampeg b15 portaflex amp. It is the nicest sounding amp I have played for bass. It is also my avatar. It looks nothing like a portaflex but combines the original circuits of both the B-15NC (1964) as well as the later B-15NF (1965-67 into their own channels. I have since changed the Marshall knobs for stove top knobs for a more Ampeg look.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

I like the feet.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I had a Traynor SMB-115 but have switched it out for a 200 watt GK MB112-T. I find that I never get to turn it up much with the bands I play in and I wanted something that was easier on my back. I also have a GK 700RB Mark II with a 212 cab if I need to be louder. I also have an Ampeg BA108 for home and small groups.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I just picked up a Rumble 200 V3 this morning. I took a Rumble 100 V3 on a trade and absolutely loved it, but I am a fan of 15" speakers so I upgraded to the 200. I know what I am doing this afternoon!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

70s Sunn 1200s (technically a guitar amp, but same power section as the infamous 2000s bass amp; main diff is the preamp has trem and reverb, and a mid boost switch instead of low boost, which is totally not required, I can't imagine using it) into a Musicman 115RH cab upgraded with an EV speaker (EVs were a factory upgrade option). I now also have a Riviera tall style 4x12 that I have loaded with a pair of Webber Neomags (JBL copies) and a pair of Faitals. At practise I ruun both in stereo flanking the drums; have not yet gigged the Riviera.

Before that I used a Garnet Sessionman Vocal into the same MM cab. It was great but not enough power for live use. Sold it to help fund the Sunn.

Before that I used a Garnet Rebel PA into first a DIY 8x10 I built (sold that a while back; a pain to gig obviously). Still have the head; use it for guitar (best spring reverb I have ever used).


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I use a Traynor YBA3 running 6550's into a Big B 8x10 cab

also have a Traynor TS25B which sounds really good, and is solid state so no tube worries

DI a lot with an original H&K Tubeman


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

bolero said:


> I use a Traynor YBA3 running 6550's into a Big B 8x10 cab
> 
> also have a Traynor TS25B which sounds really good, and is solid state so no tube worries



Great amps !!!


I read somewhere about the 6550 conversion, was thinking about doing it to one of my YBA3 heads to give it more growl ... Did you make any mods to the pre amp section ala JCM800 like most do or you left it alone ?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I suspect the 6550's gave it more headroom, than the EL34's that were stock

you can hear my amp on this album, fwiw


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

bolero said:


> you can hear my amp on this album, fwiw


Great stuff !!! 



bolero said:


> I suspect the 6550's gave it more headroom, than the EL34's that were stock


Since I like the sound of my Univox 1561 more then the Univox 1061, the 6550 being the only difference. I would imagine that it would also be an improvement on the YBA-3.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that's not me playing!

I own that bass amp though


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Played bass for 2 decades now. Owned 2 bass amps that rarely got used. Pretty much just run through a DI or modeler exclusively. I was never as picky about my bass tone as I am about my guitar tone.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Finally found a new image hosting site Imgur. Anyways, this is my GK rig which consists of an MB410-II and a 410MBP. 1000 watts and 8x10's when needed or 500 watts and 410's.



http://imgur.com/dTsNwfo




http://imgur.com/U3P4Oup


TD


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Thornton Davis said:


> Finally found a new image hosting site Imgur. Anyways, this is my GK rig which consists of an MB410-II and a MBP-410. 1000 watts and 8x10's when needed or 500 watts and 410's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rig. 

I guess not having a separate head saves you a bit of space. Space I would use up carrying a step ladder I would need to make any adjustments.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Just picked up a Rumble 500 v3 last night for a good price. I can not believe how light this thing is! I'm looking forward to putting it through its paces this weekend with my AVRI '63 P-bass. 

I haven't had a bass amp for the last year or so since I sold my Ampeg B2R head and SWR Goliath Jr rig when I moved from a house to an apartment.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm using a Fender Rumble 150 head and a road-box loaded with two 15" JBL K140's


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Tell us about your basses.
I've never seen those configurations before.
Customized, I take it?
I like the Tele. And the SG too.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, wth is that Tele bass, and why aren't the controls reversed??


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

The Gibson is a modified 1963 EB3 with early Precision pickups, a Leo Quan Badass bridge, and the Varitone swapped for a three-way pickup switching toggle.

The Tele is the first instrument I assembled, about 11 years ago. It was originally a Tele guitar but I modified it into a four-string bass with three violin bass pickups, Schaller bridge, Gotoh tuners, 5-way Strat-style switching and toggled Gilmour mod for the two extra pickup positions, and TBX control.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Spellcaster said:


> The Gibson is a modified 1963 EB3 with early Precision pickups, a Leo Quan Badass bridge, and the Varitone swapped for a three-way pickup switching toggle.
> 
> The Tele is the first instrument I assembled, about 11 years ago. It was originally a Tele guitar but I modified it into a four-string bass with three violin bass pickups, Schaller bridge, Gotoh tuners, 5-way Strat-style switching and toggled Gilmour mod for the two extra pickup positions, and TBX control.


None of that surprised me--but it's been a while since I heard these mentioned...


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

My main bass rig is a Gallien-Krueger MBE150-III (I think that's right). I've had it a few years now, and I'm kicking myself for not having bought one earlier. It sounds great, weighs hardly anything, and has made its price back in rentals to some of the festivals around. It works great as a DI, has an okay limiter and a nice chorus.

I also have an Alembic F2b pream, which I match up with a buddy's Amcron power amp and Eden 1x15" and 4x10" cabs if I need lots of power; this hardly ever happens.


----------



## kittywithabanjo (Sep 9, 2017)

I use audio kinesis hathor 1203 and thunderchild 1 x 12 cabinets with my choice between a markbass Lmk, Trace V type preamp with rad icepower 1000 watt power amp, or pope MPP-2 pre into qsc 2504.


----------

